# Sunny Side Up Incubator?



## Crickhollow

My little sister was wanting to hatch some of our chicken eggs, and I was looking for an inexpensive incubator for her. I was wondering if anyone had experience with the Sunny Side Up Incubator, and if it worked.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ITEM-TH...593?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6a6168c9


----------



## ChrisM

You are definitely going to want an automatic turner. That little thing you're looking at will require you to hand turn them which has to be done just right and twice a day at a minimum. This is one of the incubators my wife uses and has had a lot of success with it. You will have to buy the turner separately, but you should be able to have a full set up for around $120 and have a good one.

http://www.amazon.com/Bator-Still-Thermal-Incubator-1602N/dp/B004XNMGM0

Here's one with everything but the an isn't really necessary. And you can get a cheap thermometer that shows temperature and humidity; both of which are really important if you want egg to hatch.

http://www.amazon.com/HovaBator-Adv...ords=egg+incubator+with+automatic+egg+turning

http://www.amazon.com/Little-Giant-...ords=egg+incubator+with+automatic+egg+turning

Keep in mind these are brand new for these prices. Check Craiglist for some that are a little cheaper but still in good shape. But, if you're like me, I'd rather pay a little more and get a new one I KNOW has not been screwed up by someone misusing or abusing it.

Anyhow, this will get you started down the right path. Also make sure you have a place to keep the babies. They'll need starter food and a heat lamp. Good luck.


----------



## Crickhollow

I think I'm okay with the hand turning, I just want one that will heat properly.


----------



## gagoat

I see the styrofoam incubators with turners on craigslist in the $40-60 range all of the time. Seriously ... well worth the difference in price to not have to hand turn. IMHO


----------



## kccjer

gagoat said:


> I see the styrofoam incubators with turners on craigslist in the $40-60 range all of the time. Seriously ... well worth the difference in price to not have to hand turn. IMHO


That's what we use and my hubby does quite well hatching. The more you have to handle them the more chance of something going wrong. And if you miss turning them even once you'll lose them.

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------

